# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  What do you all take pre-game?

## qccat

I was just wondering if anyone takes anything pre-game. I pop some serious ephedra. Just curious what you all do and kinda lookin for a change up. Somethin for the mean pregame edge.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## chevy44

ephedra was it but then they banned it (where do you get yours?)... i also take a **** load of ibuprofen...

----------


## AustrianOAK14

i like creatine before games also chicken with pasta for energy 2 hours before game time

----------


## IronReload04

Red Bulls  :Wink:

----------


## D-END

vicodin, and during season I try to run primobolan depot, it has no noticable sides.

----------


## LB55blitz

I'm gonna try a red bull, 200mg caffeine, 25mg ephedrine, and maybe a seving of NO-Xplode. May be a little overboard but we'll see.

----------


## wildman536

> I'm gonna try a red bull, 200mg caffeine, 25mg ephedrine, and maybe a seving of NO-Xplode. May be a little overboard but we'll see.


youll be good on It.

----------


## dalcowbag

> i like creatine before games also chicken with pasta for energy 2 hours before game time


 :Hmmmm:   :Hmmmm:   :Hmmmm:  

dcb

----------


## Rob

fruit during periods

----------


## Thedudex2000

why do people take creatine before games? It has no benefit, you are doing nothing for your performance by taking it.

----------


## fballhoss51

couple budies of mine used to snort time released aderol pre-game lol

----------


## banned

If you want that pregame edge, I'd suggest test suspension 100 mg's the night before and 50 mg's the day of the game! You'll notice the benefit right off.. 

Effedra stays in your system longer and will **** your endurance up for the second half! 

if you take Iburprofen, consider and alternative like tylenol.. ib's are not as good of a choice for pregame as they can slow you down a little.

Vic's before a game???? tylenol-3's work pretty good without slowing your reaction time as much..


If your game is on saturday the test levels will be normal again by tuesday morning.

----------


## Football_Bill

Mt. Dew AMP and Andro pre game, and another AMP at halftime.

----------


## hpwandrew2004

I eat 1 chicken breast (boiled) and 1 moster energy drink.

----------


## dalcowbag

sry, but some of you are SUPER RETARTED. just eat a pro/ carb meal for breakfast and then maybe an ECA b4 kickoff. if you need to get amped up by takin test then your aweful at life

dcb

----------


## 3Vandoo

cheque drops ! and suspension and get the hell out of me way!

----------


## qccat

> sry, but some of you are SUPER RETARTED. just eat a pro/ carb meal for breakfast and then maybe an ECA b4 kickoff. if you need to get amped up by takin test then your aweful at life
> 
> dcb


haha  :LOL:

----------


## dalcowbag

> haha


yeah cat, i said it!!!!

dcb

----------


## Rhino58

triangle orange~

----------


## 3Vandoo

kool-aid kick ass, my peewee coach told me this man

----------


## SickNasty

Don't take vicodin that makes you retarded on the field, its impossible to get pumped using that ****. Deal with the pain!!

----------


## playa4933

i need some ephedra or ephedrine, at least something for my asthma and breathing problems. I used to take or snort 20mg adderall before games, as well as drink 4-5 redbulls, some tylenol, and i ate a high carb dinner the night before. My hands shook like crazy, good thing im not on the O line or i would be ****ed.

----------


## mista_liar

I normally take a kick ass combo I call Pcose-Suspension...

----------


## LB55blitz

> cheque drops! and suspension and get the hell out of me way!


oooooo, i like it. that will probably be my pregame concoction this year!

 :Samurai:

----------


## skribbble

I rock some aderal  :Smilie:

----------


## MrMondodondo

Try a couple o 10mg Norco's, Drink 2 Redlines......They are new..

That should fire you up just fine

----------


## ChemDietMIC

2 lines of coke

----------


## playa4933

yeah 2 lines of coke will do you good, for the first quarter. Any kind of amp is good, if you are looking for it lasting, get some shard or something. I just use adderall cuz im not THAT big of a tweaker.

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

> yeah cat, i said it!!!!
> 
> dcb



pffffffffftt  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Tork

4 arthritis strength BC powders 2 animal packs and a cheek of chew and im ready to go

----------


## heckler45_2000

Yeah one of my good buddies plays proball and takes 100mg anadrol and loves it. May I add he is on a cycle the whole season Test,HGH,winny,and anadrol.

----------


## farrebarre

is it ok to just add for example effedrin in the middle of a cycle to cut some fat at the same time u workout ?? or is that a bad idea

----------


## keithquig

**** if u ppl need to take something to get amped up to play football get the f**k out of the sport u have no buisness playing i dont take **** bc football is that much fun to me that and i am just a bit crazy

----------


## LB55blitz

> **** if u ppl need to take something to get amped up to play football get the f**k out of the sport u have no buisness playing i dont take **** bc football is that much fun to me that and i am just a bit crazy


rriiiiiiiigghttt

you obviously are not at a high level of competition then. i am plenty insane without any drugs, but why would you not want to be even at a few levels higher. you add the drugs in there, haha, well you can figure out the rest. sounds like you are a freshman in high school though, so stay away from drugs anyways. i didnt take anything in high school either, and its not really too necessary.

----------


## LB55blitz

> Yeah one of my good buddies plays proball and takes 100mg anadrol and loves it. May I add he is on a cycle the whole season Test,HGH,winny,and anadrol.


haha, thats badass. the winny would kill my knees though, var would be fine. im hopin i can stay away from HGH and still make it into the league. if not... then give me the growth hormones!  :LOL:

----------


## keithquig

if thats wat u got to tell urself fine... i might not be in the nfl but who on this board is if u got to take something to get up for less than nfl ball ur seriously not that great if u cant play at a high lvl without drugs then **** u must be a pussy




> rriiiiiiiigghttt
> 
> you obviously are not at a high level of competition then. i am plenty insane without any drugs, but why would you not want to be even at a few levels higher. you add the drugs in there, haha, well you can figure out the rest. sounds like you are a freshman in high school though, so stay away from drugs anyways. i didnt take anything in high school either, and its not really too necessary.

----------


## keithquig

and most of you are probably 170 lb wideout or corners who cant hit or have any type of contact any way

----------


## CastorTroy

> vicodin, and during season I try to run primobolan depot, it has no noticable sides.



You can still get legit primo???

----------


## Juddman

> if thats wat u got to tell urself fine... i might not be in the nfl but who on this board is if u got to take something to get up for less than nfl ball ur seriously not that great if u cant play at a high lvl without drugs then **** u must be a pussy


Are you kidding me? The better part of the NFL is on steroids . Are they all pussies too?

----------


## LB55blitz

> if thats wat u got to tell urself fine... i might not be in the nfl but who on this board is if u got to take something to get up for less than nfl ball ur seriously not that great if u cant play at a high lvl without drugs then **** u must be a pussy



You are ignorant and stupid. First off you would be surprised at the level of play some of the guys on these boards are at. Second, let's do a little thinking here.

-You have great intensity and ability without even using drugs, so much that you can compete at a high level and do well.

-You add drugs in and you will be at an even higher level, thus doing even better.

I know it may be hard for someone as "special" as you to understand, but just try and think about it. Quit being sour because you were the third string kicker in high school.

----------


## LB55blitz

> You can still get legit primo???


I think british dragon just came out with some tested legit stuff. I hope it's making a comeback cuz that stuff looks awesome. Obviously it's still near impossible to get as of now.

----------


## playa4933

I dont think there is anything wrong with taking things pregame to pump you up, whats wrong with wanting more energy? Haha and a cheek of chew Tork. That would be nice, but i dont think i could pull that off so well. You talking like chew chew like redman, or longcut cans and ****?

----------


## mark956101957

VasoPro

----------


## heckler45_2000

To some players being on steroids is a mental thing to make them perform better. That means if your in any kind of professional league that results in $$$$$$$$$. Not to mention being big and strong as hell doesnt hurt either.

----------


## NewGuy88

I always had trouble eating on game days....nerves I guess....

----------


## SDMF

I just got some Vasopro. How good can I expect it to work? Also, can I still take my normal 3 alleves and redbull before the game or should I switch to a couple Ibuprofens?

----------


## steve0

caffine here maybe soe NO explode

----------


## meat skillet

a pre game Shtttt and a good metallica CD is all you need brother. all that ephedra and crap is only gonna screw you up. at higher levels of ball play a lot of thinking is required. if you go out there too bull headed and loaded on speed youre gonna make yourself look like a moron. but have fun.

----------

